# Leisure batteries



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

When I bought our MH in June 2015 the main stealer I bought it from, told me that they had put 2 x new hab batteries in as the ones in there were shot. They are Leisure Plus branded. I'm not sure of the AH rating on them.

Now after 2 years 4 months they are failing to sustain their charge and need replacing.

So a few questions if I may...

- Should hab batteries be lasting longer than 2 years 4 months?

- Do the batteries benefit from constant use i.e. using them and running them down (not to zero charge) and recharging?

- Are the hab batteries affected by the MH constantly being plugged into an EHU when on site?

- Is it worth disconnecting the EHU when on sites and using the batteries for an hour or two every so often to keep them working?

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

it is hard to say without knowing how much use they have had and how they are charged when in use and when the van is not in use

barry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

powerplus said:


> hi
> 
> it is hard to say without knowing how much use they have had and how they are charged when in use and when the van is not in use
> 
> barry


Hi Barry

Minimal 'stand alone' use - the odd show and staying on an aire/stelplatz, thats all...just 1 nighters.

They are charged via the MH when its running and EHU when on site.

The MH only stays unused for 2 weeks at any given time between trips.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

As a matter of interest i noticed a friends large leisure battery was half empty !

The plates were a rather long way down from the top of the case 

He bought it as a new leisure battery but on its first outing was disappointed in its performance 

So i undid the screw caps to check electrolyte level and the level was at correct level (up against the little step on the inside of the cap)

But i couldnt see the plates so i pushed in a pencil and it went down over 2 inches before it hit the top of the plates

He got a refund and bought two Varta LFD90’s on my recomendation


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

My LB's go for several months at a time with minimal use other than the odd short trip to work or shopping. When we go away between spring and late summer we always stay on sites with EHU. On someone's recommendation (on here) I bought a couple of Alphaline 125ah about 5 years ago and they are still going strong and have never failed me. These batteries are now marketed as Hankook DC31 but they are essentially the same. You can buy 2 of these on eBay for about £170. Any decent GENUINE leisure battery should last more than 28 months.

I think Peter (listerdiesel) has always said that he buys basic lead acid LB's and has never had a problem!


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi trek and all

i have recently fitted a pair of varta lfd90 

i have also fitted a second 100w solar panel to the van connected directly to the batterys with a controller

the other goes through the sargent panel and charges the engine battery first then switches over to the leasure battery if needed

just got into france yesterday so hoping shortly to give them a good workout

i got the batterys from battery meggastore but something did not seem right charge wise with them so i contacted varta and they got me to take them to be tested at manpro that kept them for the night

they actually came out on there tester at 105% capacity so good there

varta also said that they work better once they have been used a couple of times and this is what the test equipment does

and i fitted them back to the van and switched the tv on for 5 hours and the battery was still right up after that

barry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would be most unhappy if leisure batteries only lasted just over a couple of years. 

The single leisure battery on my caravan is close on 4 years old, it holds a charge well and allows me to use the motor mover to shift the 1500kg ‘van a fair distance without showing any noticeable drop in voltage (I do check) 

Leaving your MH on EHU certainly shouldn’t cause any battery problems as the Sargent unit should regulate the charge to ensure it’s not overcharged. 

I suspect your dealer has been somewhat “Economical with the truth” The last time I changed motor homes and wanted the almost new leisure batteries swapped over I marked them (on the base) to ensure they did indeed swap them over (they did) 

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrplodd said:


> I would be most unhappy if leisure batteries only lasted just over a couple of years.
> 
> The single leisure battery on my caravan is close on 4 years old, it holds a charge well and allows me to use the motor mover to shift the 1500kg 'van a fair distance without showing any noticeable drop in voltage (I do check)
> 
> ...


Given the exceptionally poor experience I had with the stealer in question, I suspect that you are correct Andy!

Graham :serious:


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Graham

You might have a problem if the MH inbuilt charger is not working correctly. The batteries could be over or undercharged. Or could the batteries have been new but very old stock. Are batteries dated?

Regards

p-c


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

p-c said:


> Hi Graham
> 
> You might have a problem if the MH inbuilt charger is not working correctly. The batteries could be over or undercharged. Or could the batteries have been new but very old stock. Are batteries dated?
> 
> ...


Good points - I'll check.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I think batteries are a case of "pay peanuts, get monkeys!"


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi again Graham.
For information. similar set up/vehicle. I replaced my leisure batteries 3 years ago. I bought Xplorer off Ebay, 130ah.
Same physical size as 110. £99 inc postage. in fact I bought 3 as that's how many I had before.
We have just returned from a 4mth stay in the Isle of Man and haven't been near Electric hook up. We have 3 solar panels = 300watts. Also have 2kw inverter for hair dryer. Apparently my wife has to have an electric hair dryer.
We have no load issues with the Sargent 325 charger with these 3 batteries when on hook up.
If you need any further info get in touch.
Frank

ps. a 13kg gas bottle lasted 3 weeks for all our needs wild camping.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

FranknJan said:


> Hi again Graham.
> Apparently my wife has to have an electric hair dryer.
> .


Didnt know there was any other kind... other than the eco-wise west wind and the car heater on full fan.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

HermanHymer said:


> I think batteries are a case of "pay peanuts, get monkeys!"


...and as the dealer replaced them I can guess that they were not the best (or perhaps not even new!)

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

FranknJan said:


> Hi again Graham.
> For information. similar set up/vehicle. I replaced my leisure batteries 3 years ago. I bought Xplorer off Ebay, 130ah.
> Same physical size as 110. £99 inc postage. in fact I bought 3 as that's how many I had before.
> We have just returned from a 4mth stay in the Isle of Man and haven't been near Electric hook up. We have 3 solar panels = 300watts. Also have 2kw inverter for hair dryer. Apparently my wife has to have an electric hair dryer.
> ...


Thanks Frank

As the MH is in having some work done I have asked some questions regarding any dates on the old batteries and to check the charger unit.

4 months on the IoM?? Did you catalogue every blade of grass?:grin2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

*Update*

The batteries that I replaced did not have any date on them so I couldn't check their age. The charging unit was working fine however it was set to charge up to 250AH whilst the batteries were rated 100AH. This may have caused them to be fried.

The charging unit is now set at 200AH to match the 2 Banner batteries that I now have.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

All lead acid batteries benefit from being kept fully charged in my experience and have usually lasted 6 to 8 years.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> All lead acid batteries benefit from being kept fully charged in my experience and have usually lasted 6 to 8 years.
> 
> Ray.


...but apparently not so good if they are being overcharged!

The dealer I bought the MH off put in the batteries but didn't check the charger setting. I wasn't even aware that the charger unit could be set to a specific level!

It may be worth folks double checking their set up to see what rating their batteries are and what level they are being charged - or attempted to being charged - to.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed Graham.
Most van chargers just keep the batteries topped up as and when needed. Like C-tech and other fit and forget marine type chargers.

Ray.


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Good morning all.

I asked this question to Sargent some time ago

-----Original Message-----
Subject: Mains Charging

Hello.
Just a quick question. I have a EC325 charging system in my motorhome. Is it ok to leave the mains charger, plugged in and switched on continually while parked up at home. Or should I only switch the charger on occasionally.
I was wondering, if having the batteries on charge continually could cause them damage.

This is the reply.

This is fine to leave on whilst parked though we would always recommend keeping a regular check of the battery condition during this time. 

Regards,

Craig Foot
Technical Support Specialist
Sargent Electrical Services Ltd


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Did they suggest how to do these regular checks on the battery condition?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Make sure they don't go flat.!!

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Make sure they don't go flat.!!
> 
> Ray.


Quite!

However they said

"This is fine to leave on whilst parked though we would always recommend keeping a regular check of the battery condition during this time."

...relating to leaving the charger on but how does one check the battery condition other than look at the panel in the MH which gives a readout (which may or may not be accurate)

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Graham. Just look at the panel. OK it might have a few percent tolerance but if it's showing about 14 volts it's probably actually charging at that point but if it's showing nearer to 12.5 volts it's at 'rest'. 
If you wanted to be more particular and bother about 0.2 volts here or there you can always stick a €9.99 multimeter probes directly onto the battery terminals. But you would soon get fed up with that. 
Have faith until let down.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Yes Graham. Just look at the panel. OK it might have a few percent tolerance but if it's showing about 14 volts it's probably actually charging at that point but if it's showing nearer to 12.5 volts it's at 'rest'.
> If you wanted to be more particular and bother about 0.2 volts here or there you can always stick a €9.99 multimeter probes directly onto the battery terminals. But you would soon get fed up with that.
> Have faith until let down.
> 
> Ray.


Thanks Ray

I know how to check as you say however I was more interested if they had made a suggestion...

Graham:smile2:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

It depends to some extent what sort of batteries you have.

I have read many times that banner batteries do not take well to been left on a continual charge or a quick charge, obviously depending on what the charger is and more importantly what the float charge is, which I believe should be about 13.2.

Even with solar charging I have read that you sometimes need to disconnect the solar with Banner batteries.

Have a look at aandncaravanservices website, he gives you lots of good information about charging, chargers, solar, batteries including Banner batteries.

Banner batteries need regular checks of the electrolyte water levels, there have been a lot of problems with them over the last few years. Hymer no longer use them although they used Banner AGM which were not compatible with the schaudt system so they have now gone back to Gel.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mine are Banner Energy Bull maintenance free ones.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

maintenance free, sometimes that's just marketing drivel.

I presume they are not gel or AGM either so they will be wet batteries, its just that you cannot ever check the levels. It depends on what charger you have and the float charge etc, whether you have solar, what regulator system you have with this

I would not use Banner ever again due to the huge amount of failures reported regardless of the type. They are notorious batteries for failing although a lot of those were the AGM ones because the Hymer schaudt system was not compatible.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

coppo said:


> maintenance free, sometimes that's just marketing drivel.
> 
> I presume they are not gel or AGM either so they will be wet batteries, its just that you cannot ever check the levels.
> 
> I would not use Banner ever again due to the huge amount of failures reported regardless of the type.


I'll get the exact part number so I can check the spec

Graham:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I found out that the batteries are maintenance friendly as you suspected. They are these ones...

https://www.bannerbatterien.com/en-gb/Products/Starter-Batteries/Energy-Bull/226-957-51

The dealer I use for my maintenance work - whom I trust implicitly - says that they fit loads; have no issues with them; plus Auto-trail and some other manufacturers fit them as standard.

The levels will be checked on my annual hab check.

To be fair, he quoted for more than one make so wasn't pushing them at me...

Graham :smile2:


----------

